# Easy Spicy Dip TNT



## kadesma (Sep 21, 2011)

Friends drop in without warning? What to do? I always have this on hand and can whip it up in nothing flat.  I takes about 10 min. and is great  on thin sliced French bread or a nice crispy cracker. or even cruncy veggies I mix a scant cup of cream cheese 1 Tab. Worchestershire,1 tea. of cayenne, salt,pepper chopped chives,and 1 tea. curry powder. Mix well plop in a bowl and serve.
enjoy
kadesma


----------

